# Used Grizzly G8689 Mini Milling Machine



## nessimibrahim (Apr 20, 2015)

What should a used Grizzly G8689 Mini Milling Machine that is perfect working condition cost?  I ask because i have come across one and the guy wants $375 including a 10 pcs end mill set. Is that a decent price or abit high?


----------



## WRMorrison (Apr 20, 2015)

With retail at $635, it seems like a good deal to me if that's the model you want.

-WRM


----------



## nessimibrahim (Apr 20, 2015)

I actually have a Pm-25mv ordered and waiting on that just figured if it was a deal that i shouldn't pass up why not get it ya know. which is why i asked about the price. Also i thought might come in handy when working on very small projects and such.


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 20, 2015)

nessimibrahim said:


> Also i thought might come in handy when working on very small projects and such.


Just a note: I have used full sized bridge ports to work on metal pieces the size of your little finger (and smaller). I don't think the large mill made it any harder to work on then working with a small mill (actually, based upon the much higher rigidity and power, it was probably much easier).

Moral of the story: small piece + large mill >> small piece + small mill  (any day of the week).

Now lathes are a different story... once you get above a certain size...

Having two milling machines does present certain advantages.  Being able to take the workpiece off one to do a second op, like drilling, without disturbing the setup of the original mill can be very nice.  The downside of the mini mill is that it doesn't make a great drill press based upon the limited head room (chuck + drill + vise + work piece = negative number).

Still, $375 is a good price.


----------



## Swarfmaster (Apr 21, 2015)

I have this machine.  For $375,  you are getting a good deal.  There are advantages to the smaller machine too.  For one, you can move it around easily by yourself.  The machine is still large enough to put  a rotary table on the X-Y and an ER40 on the Z  and still have room to machine a part.


----------



## kwoodhands (Jan 13, 2016)

nessimibrahim said:


> What should a used Grizzly G8689 Mini Milling Machine that is perfect working condition cost?  I ask because i have come across one and the guy wants $375 including a 10 pcs end mill set. Is that a decent price or abit high?




I had that mill.sold it for$200.00 because it did not work.I included a clamping set with the mill.Good price for a used mill that is working.My machine had control problems,motor was fine. Since I needed a much larger mill I sold the G8689 and got a larger mill.


----------



## Swarfmaster (Jan 13, 2016)

I paid more for mine.  I believe that is a good price if it is in good condition.  I did get an ER40 set with mine though.  It's still working fine.  Consider getting a larger one since we tend to outgrow everything.  The larger Grizzly mills  use R8 instead of morse #3 taper is worth consideration.


----------



## master of none (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi,I've got a G8689 and paid around 650.00 new and 80.00 for shipping so I would say 375.00 aint bad if everything is in good order but it seams to me that I'm always fix or replacing something and adjusting but it still is a good little mill but I can see a bigger one in the future.For 375.00 you can't go wrong .


----------

